# DEERE 5020 tire sizes.



## klw32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the correct tire sizes for a Deere 5020? I need the front and rear sizes.

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can go to the John Deere website and navigate to this particular tractor in the agricultural section and select build your own. The various tire sizes are covered there. In my opinion, I like to go with the largest size and width tire possible for better traction, floatation, and load bearing capacity.


----------



## klw32 (Oct 25, 2004)

I am talking about the original 5020 tractors not the 5000 series.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In that case, usually the owners manual covers the various tire size combinations in the back. Since this tractor is so old (manufactured from 1966 to 1972); it may be difficult to obtain this info. if it is not covered in the owner's manual. You may want to try emailing John Deere directly from their website and ask for this info. They take a little while to reply but have always been very helpful when I emailed them.


----------



## klw32 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for your help..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Wish I could be of more help but that is a "seasoned" piece of iron.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I did a little searching and this is all i could come up with. I will keep looking but for now this is what i have found.


Some came with18.4 X 38 duals. Some had 20.8 X 38 when the tires were replaced. A couple had 24.5 X 32 singles but that takes different hardware.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

They were available with different sizes.Most popular were rear 18-4-38 not sure about the front I remember most had an odd tall tire that was narrow for that time.We had a 5020 about a 67 was sort of a dud was under powered Deere came out with a update kit to make them have more power like they were suppose to have to start with.


----------

